# Girls, do I sound like the type of guy that you'd want to marry or have as a boyfrien



## freakingout (Feb 6, 2010)

d?

I'm 25 years old, I'm a virgin (Though I am also waiting till I'm married for sex). I've never had a girlfriend. I've never even been kissed by a girl. I've never even been on a date with a girl. I'm not even sure if girls really notice me as a guy that they'd want. So yeah, I don't drink, smoke, or do drugs. I'm about 5'7" feet tall. I have dirty blond longish curly hair. I'm around 135 pounds.

I'm a Christian, I have relationship based faith in God and not one based on rules.

I'm in school going for computer science (programming. I'm mostly a indoor person so I tend to play video games, watch anime, play Magic: The Gathering and listen to music (Mostly different types of metal). So basically what you'd expect from a geek, though I would be willing to try some more stuff if it was with a girl I liked.

I do have some other interests like psychology, culture, mythology, science, fake sci-fi science like string theory, parallel universes. Really, I do have a lot of interests I just choose to take focus on God, programming, video games and anime.

Personality wise, I'm nice, loyal, sincere, trusting, honest, smart. I'm pretty shy until I start to feel safe around the people I'm with. Even then I still like to stay in smaller groups without too much noise. I do have some confidence. Though I also tend to get lonely a lot right now. But then again, I'm also the type of guy that only needs a few friends to be happy.

I'm a mix of a ISFP and ISFJ with the ISFP being more dominate.

ISFP - link 
ISFJ - link

If I'm around other people that I'd want to be around, I'd do some more stuff like bowling, mini golf, going to the movies, eating out with them. With a girl, I'd probably also like to goto a quiet area in a park where there's a lot shade and a river around and just talk to her about deep stuff like stuff about God or really anything that comes. Something like doing archery sounds like it would be fun. Really, I'm more open to doing other things when I'm with other people.


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

5'7 135 pounds probably not athletically built.
geek
no relationship experience
plays lots of video games.
Geeky job


Let me ask you something. 

What do you think?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Too thin and religion is a turn-off. Are you open to drinking booze or using drugs? The rest is fine though.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Yeah, you sound my type. I'd probably be interested if I was single.

Edit: The no sex till marriage is a turn off though. :\ Does that include oral sex? And would masturbating together still be bad? I'm not very knowledgeable about the Christian ideals.


----------



## thekp (Mar 2, 2012)

the fact that you are asking probably makes you not bf material


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> Yeah, you sound my type. I'd probably be interested if I was single.


 .....

yes he better try hard and get you to leave your boyfriend for him because most women aren't interested in dudes like that.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

afff said:


> .....
> 
> yes he better try hard and get you to leave your boyfriend for him because most women aren't interested in dudes like that.


I hope I'm not that weird lol. I think he just needs to find a nerdy girl. Extroverted girls who like partying probably wouldn't be interested.


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> I hope I'm not that weird lol. I think he just needs to find a nerdy girl. Extroverted girls who like partying probably wouldn't be interested.


 I would say most girls don't like a guy like that regardless of how much they party.

yea u are weird


----------



## JadedJade (Feb 12, 2013)

You sound like a very mature guy, have goals, focused on what you want, not what others want or expected of you (after reading _"So I'm more concerned about my relationship with God than "following the rules"_). You sound like a nice person, you have values and can be content (_But then again, I'm also the type of guy that only needs a few friends to be happy._)

You sound like you can be a nice and good friend and companion.


----------



## freakingout (Feb 6, 2010)

komorikun said:


> Are you open to drinking booze or using drugs?


I've never really even had any interest either.



mezzoforte said:


> Edit: The no sex till marriage is a turn off though. :\ Does that include oral sex? And would masturbating together still be bad?


It includes both, though they sound like fun foreplay after marriage.

Btw, I'm not perfect either or trying to make it look like I am.


----------



## Supalady05 (Nov 11, 2005)

freakingout said:


> d?
> 
> I'm 25 years old, I'm a virgin(Though I am also waiting till I'm married for sex).I've never had a girlfriend. I've never even been kissed by a girl. I'm not even sure if girls really notice me as a guy that they'd want. So yeah, I don't drink, smoke, or do drugs. I'm about 5-7" feet tall. I have dirty blond short to medium hair(Though I would like grow my hair back down to my shoulders again), no disfiguring scars or anything like that. I'm at a normal weight. around 135 pounds.
> 
> ...


You definitely sound like the type of guy a girl would want to marry. You sound great to me.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

We sound pretty similar actually...

Anyway, I prefer tall guys being that I'm pretty tall myself (5'8"). But we can be besties! lol


----------



## tony420 (Jul 27, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Too thin and religion is a turn-off. Are you open to drinking booze or using drugs? The rest is fine though.


i actually laughed lol


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

freakingout said:


> d?
> 
> I'm 25 years old, I'm a virgin(Though I am also waiting till I'm married for sex).I've never had a girlfriend. I've never even been kissed by a girl. I'm not even sure if girls really notice me as a guy that they'd want. So yeah, I don't drink, smoke, or do drugs. I'm about 5-7" feet tall. I have dirty blond short to medium hair(Though I would like grow my hair back down to my shoulders again), no disfiguring scars or anything like that. I'm at a normal weight. around 135 pounds.
> 
> ...


Instead of asking, just say i'm the kind of guy you need to marry.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

No. Only because youre religious (or into god, whatever) and wont have sex until marriage. I don't even know if I ever want to get married and I definitely don't want children _any_ time soon. I believe that god is make belief. Plus I get the feeling you wouldn't be cool with your partner smoking weed occasionally and drinking. So no. Definitely not material to be my boyfriend.


----------



## sleepforeverandever (Mar 18, 2013)

Not my type, I like the badboys and you sound too 'good' lol
But i'm sure you would be the perfect match for someone out there


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I'd date you, you sound like my type of guy. It would be better if you were taller though, but the height thing can bypass everything if your personality is amazing. I just feel awkward because you weigh less than me gah. You are pretty slim for a guy which is always a plus.

Most of the guys I went for were your type the geeky, nice, and the good types. I love those types and it's extremely good you don't do drugs. I will never date a guy who did illegal drugs or smoked (smell gives me an extreme headache).

I like the geeky, goody two shoes guys. I do NOT like bad guys at all. I am one of those girls that like the nice guys finish last. Yes, I am rare like that.

I prefer having sex before marriage though and the Christianity is okay as long as you aren't a bible thumper and tell me that I'll go to hell because I am not Christian.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

The only thing I'm only picky about and I hope I don't come across as racist, but I *only* date white men (or guys mixed with white ethnicity and looks white), no exceptions whatsoever.

Personal reasons, sorry.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

afff said:


> 5'7 135 pounds probably not athletically built.
> geek
> no relationship experience
> plays lots of video games.
> ...


I think he's fine.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

afff said:


> .....
> 
> yes he better try hard and get you to leave your boyfriend for him because most women aren't interested in dudes like that.


Such bull and rude don't you think? That's my ideal guy and this is coming from someone who is extremely picky with men.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I want all the geeky guys. The bad boys can go suck themselves.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

MidnightBlu said:


> I want all the geeky guys. The bad boys can go suck themselves.


If they could do that, they wouldn't need us.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

KelsKels said:


> If they could do that, they wouldn't need us.


I wish they did. I've liked and dated bad boys and they are horrible boyfriend material.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

afff said:


> 5'7 135 pounds probably not athletically built.
> geek
> no relationship experience
> plays lots of video games.
> ...


Hmm what about:
Super buff guy.
Parties.
Ladies' man.
Big flirt.
Drinks heavily, smokes, does drugs.
Way, way outgoing.
****ed so many women and brags about it. Maybe even cheats on women.
Would fight and get into trouble.
Holds a deadend job.
Very arrogant guy, thinks he's better than every guy.
Plays hard to get.

No ****ing thanks.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

MidnightBlu said:


> I wish they did. I've liked and dated bad boys and they are horrible boyfriend material.


Most of them are pathetic, weak ****heads who I would take enjoyment in crushing. When it comes to laying their cards on the table, they fold.

Real tough, there. Hah.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

One of them I dated okay he was only after the sex and he thought he was hot ****. After we stopped dating he would sleep with several women behind each others' backs without them knowing and they wouldn't know about it. Whatever. Maybe that can go for any guy, but I saw this dude as a bad boy because he was mysterious as well and attracts women quite easily I think. He didn't look like a geek at all, quite the opposite. Totally not my type.

Someone said that guys in the military are bad boys. I totally disagree with that statement.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Sacrieur said:


> Most of them are pathetic, weak ****heads who I would take enjoyment in crushing. When it comes to laying their cards on the table, they fold.
> 
> Real tough, there. Hah.


Haha I guess so. I used to be into bad boys when I was younger because I thought they were all cool. I liked guys that cussed a lot, fought, drinked, rebellious, etc when I was younger. Now today, I like the total opposite.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Also the whole me not liking bad boys is my personal opinion from my own personal experiences.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

MidnightBlu said:


> I wish they did. I've liked and dated bad boys and they are horrible boyfriend material.


Oh I meant all guys. Lol. Not just the "bad" ones.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

MidnightBlu said:


> Haha I guess so. I used to be into bad boys when I was younger because I thought they were all cool. I liked guys that cussed a lot, fought, drinked, rebellious, etc when I was younger. Now today, I like the total opposite.


A rebel is someone who resents authority for the sake of a moral crusade; a punk is someone who resents authority for the sake of himself.


----------



## tony420 (Jul 27, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Too thin and religion is a turn-off. Are you open to drinking booze or using drugs? The rest is fine though.


lol are you open to drinking booze and drugs hahahaha


----------



## BKLD (Aug 8, 2013)

You actually sound like my type. You have values, and they're very similar to mine, and I like that. Plus, I like gamer guys . I don't know about dating, but I think we could be good friends.


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

You're the kind of guy I thought I wanted when I was in my teens and early 20's. I've since changed, I enjoy drinking once in a while. (I didn't back then) and I'm not hard and fast about the no sex before marriage deal. I feel like to seriously date someone I'd really have a hard time not wanting to sleep with them. And even in my early 20's I really didn't enjoy when someone accused me of being a "temptress" just because I talked responded to THEIR flirtations. I know that I want someone who isn't that repressed... but when I was younger yeah. You were the type I went for (ifnot slightly taller just because I myself am 6 feet tall).


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

Dude... look where you are looking .... RUN !!!


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

freakingout said:


> I'm 25 years old, I'm a virgin(Though I am also waiting till I'm married for sex).I've never had a girlfriend. I've never even been kissed by a girl. I'm not even sure if girls really notice me as a guy that they'd want. So yeah, I don't drink, smoke, or do drugs. I'm about 5-7" feet tall. I have dirty blond short to medium hair(Though I would like grow my hair back down to my shoulders again), no disfiguring scars or anything like that. I'm at a normal weight. around 135 pounds.
> 
> I'm a Christian, though I don't really follow it as a religion. To me it's more a relationship with God, So I'm more concerned about my relationship with God than "following the rules".
> 
> ...


I'm going to answer this just speaking for myself, so don't take these as general statements about women's preferences, they're just my personal opinions.

Physically you sound fine. You're average height and sounds like an average weight. Lack of previous relationship experience would not be an issue with me, but saving yourself for marriage would be. Your religion and my lack of religion means that we'd probably have really different perspectives on life and it wouldn't work out. I'm not against Christianity by any means, but I just think we'd have different values.

Computer science is interesting, that's great. But I don't like anime, video games or your other pastimes so that would be a big turn-off for me. I like nerds but in the sense of intellectual interests, not geeky hobbies. To me those just seem very teenage.

Aaaaand you're an F-type. I'm an unambiguous T-type raised by a family of T-types and I just find F-types really hard work to relate to and get along with. The other things I might be able to work around, but if you're an F-type I think we'd be totally incompatible.

No, personally, I wouldn't want to marry you or have you as a boyfriend.


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

You seem like a great guy. You're in decent shape. Good values. Good future ahead of yourself. Why wouldn't a girl want to date you? You're a catch.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

You lost me at 'Christian'.



And the first paragraph should be last; it tells us the least about you (except for age).


----------



## larmo8 (Sep 19, 2012)

afff said:


> 5'7 135 pounds probably not athletically built.
> geek
> no relationship experience
> plays lots of video games.
> ...


Start lifting weights and eating lots of nutritious foods. Stop playing video games. Seems like a fairly easy fix there.

A "geeky" job is irrelevant as long as it pays reasonably well.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

Sorry. I wouldn't date a guy who's waiting until marriage to have sex. The not having sex part isn't what bothers me so much, it's more that such guys tend to be very conservative/ religious, and that is a deal breaker for me. I'm sure you'll find a nice girl someday though


----------



## freakingout (Feb 6, 2010)

Yeah, still not having any luck...


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

freakingout said:


> d?
> I'm 25 years old, I'm a virgin(Though I am also waiting till I'm married for sex).I've never had a girlfriend. I've never even been kissed by a girl. I'm not even sure if girls really notice me as a guy that they'd want. So yeah, I don't drink, smoke, or do drugs. I'm about 5'7" feet tall. I have dirty blond medium hair(Though I would like grow my hair back down to my shoulders again), no disfiguring scars or anything like that. I'm at a normal weight. around 135 pounds.
> 
> I'm a Christian, I have relationship based faith in God and not one based on rules.
> ...


You should try joining a church group. Lot's of girls there that would be similar to you. (Especially the no sex until marriage part and they might not be bothered by your lack of relationship experience)

It's how my sister met her boyfriend.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

MidnightBlu said:


> I want all the geeky guys. The bad boys can go suck themselves.


i tried but turns out im not that flexible


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

You should look for a girl within the church. I think they would really like you. But us bad chicks going straight down holding a bottle probably wouldn't match.


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

Definitely my type. :b You seem like a really nice guy. Yeah, I also think that you should try finding someone in church.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

MidnightBlu said:


> I want all the geeky guys. The bad boys can go suck themselves.


I think that's how the dinosaurs died out.


----------



## freakingout (Feb 6, 2010)

harajuku kitty said:


> Definitely my type. :b You seem like a really nice guy. Yeah, I also think that you should try finding someone in church.


Yeah, the church is the main place I'm looking for a girlfriend. But I'm not just not finding a girl that that'll notice me in that kind of way.


----------



## freakingout (Feb 6, 2010)

Anyone else


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

freakingout said:


> d?
> I'm 25 years old, I'm a virgin(Though I am also waiting till I'm married for sex).I've never had a girlfriend. I've never even been kissed by a girl. I'm not even sure if girls really notice me as a guy that they'd want. So yeah, I don't drink, smoke, or do drugs. I'm about 5'7" feet tall. I have dirty blond medium hair(Though I would like grow my hair back down to my shoulders again), no disfiguring scars or anything like that. I'm at a normal weight. around 135 pounds.
> 
> I'm a Christian, I have relationship based faith in God and not one based on rules.
> ...


I don't think girls even care about all that stuff you just mentioned. They just want you naked with an erect penis.


----------



## Interlude (Dec 11, 2013)

You're going to get a lot of different answers. Everyone is different, and we all have our own preferences. 

I happen to go for geeky gamers. I don't know why, but I think it's cute. (Note: As with all things, moderation is important. If you're addicted to games, that is a relationship-killer. I shouldn't feel like I'm living with a reclusive room-mate.) I also love anime and manga. And superheros/comic book characters. It's really important to me that my partner NOT smoke. I can't stand being around even a puff of cigarette smoke. Same with drugs. Drinking isn't that great-- I didn't have a sip until I was 23. Etc, etc. 

To be honest, the no sex before marriage thing would have been fine with me. I HAVE been sexual with men before my husband, but he is the only one I've actually had intercourse with. Waiting for the right person was important to me.

So, yeah. There are women out there who would find you marriage material. But I think it's probably hard to find someone who will be truly compatible, you know? Like, everything you described would be fine with me-- except the Christian thing. I no longer label myself as Christian, and it would be hard for me to be with someone super religious. You may find someone who shares your faith, but doesn't share any of your hobbies. It's hard to find that right person. I'm sure it will happen one day. There's no rush. Just keep going out there and interacting with people, and you'll find that person you click with.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Not exactly my type.

Maybe friend material. But then again, not a fan of computer science either.

So, not my type physically, and wouldn't have anything in common.

Our paths wouldn't collide.


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

Interlude said:


> You're going to get a lot of different answers. Everyone is different, and we all have our own preferences.
> 
> I happen to go for geeky gamers. I don't know why, but I think it's cute. (Note: As with all things, moderation is important. If you're addicted to games, that is a relationship-killer. I shouldn't feel like I'm living with a reclusive room-mate.) I also love anime and manga. And superheros/comic book characters. It's really important to me that my partner NOT smoke. I can't stand being around even a puff of cigarette smoke. Same with drugs. Drinking isn't that great-- I didn't have a sip until I was 23. Etc, etc.
> 
> ...


Pretty much what this dudette said.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Too thin and religion is a turn-off. Are you open to drinking booze or using drugs? The rest is fine though.


WTF?

His bmi is 21. How is that too skinny?


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

arnie said:


> WTF?
> 
> His bmi is 21. How is that too skinny?


I wish my BMI was near 21. It used to be when I was in high school. Now it's around 31.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

no you sound like a nice guy


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

TicklemeRingo said:


> I think that's how the dinosaurs died out.


Why do your comments always make me laugh? xD


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

May I ask why are you waiting for marriage?


----------



## Deuce92 (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm not a girl, but I'll reply anyway. :b

I'm sure there are tons of girls who would consider you boyfriend/husband material. Obviously the religious and "no sex before marriage" will put some girls off, but there are girls out there who are like that too.

Personality-wise you actually remind me a lot of myself. I also study computer science, love video games, science, sci-fi, and other geeky stuff. And I'm also pretty shy around people I don't really know.

Heck, if I were a girl and into guys, I'd probably want to date you. :b


----------



## freakingout (Feb 6, 2010)

Anyone else?


----------



## ThisGirl15 (Mar 1, 2014)

Ahh so such a guy does exist!

I would say yes in my case.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I'm a guy, but you sound like a good catch.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

missamanda said:


> But us bad chicks going straight down holding a bottle probably wouldn't match.


LMAO. So there is no truth to opposites attracting? :b


----------



## hailsstorm1 (Mar 4, 2014)

No because of the religiousness and no sex. I'm also not into the same stuff as you but you seem like a nice guy which is important.

You really need a girl who's as religious as you, preferably someone who is also holding off sex.

You have quite a specific type so to a lot of women it just wouldn't mesh well. Of course people who are complete opposites can work well together. Good luck


----------



## Enoxyla (Jan 16, 2014)

no, not to me.


----------



## freakingout (Feb 6, 2010)

bump


----------



## freakingout (Feb 6, 2010)

Seriously, it's been 5 months since the last time I hugged a girl. Even when I try to talk to a girl the most I'll usually get is a hi, and she'll walk away. Even when I can get one stay for a sec to talk, after we talk about school/work stuff I don't know what say so things become awkward and things just go away...


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Oh, whoah, this thread is still active! 
You'll find someone nice, I know it


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

not to me, im quite a nice guy but still no takers


----------

